

Ask HN: Good small mouse? - anotheryou

I want it to be:
- small 
- wireless 
- tics in the scroll wheel
- easy to press wheel
- 1600dpi or more
- not too expensive<p>I like the no-names for 10 bucks, but especially the wheel&#x2F;middle buttons keep failing. (like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Perixx-PERIMICE-710R-Wireless-Mouse-Laptop&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B006UIFTTS )
I bought a logitech M325, but the resolution is to low for my preferred mouse speed and I keep scrolling by accident or while pressing the middle button, because there are no tics.
======
rdc9090
Sometimes you get what you pay for. Not small, but I paid $70 for a Logitech
gaming mouse. That was about 4 years ago and it’s still running strong.

Sometimes better to buy quality and take care of it, than looking for a new
$10.00 mouse ever six-months to a year. Expecially when you’re complaining
about the quality of your current product.

As fat as best, you will need to reseach that yourself. Go to Newegg and read
a lot reviews before buying.

~~~
anotheryou
I just didn't find any small mouse fitting my description... I researched
quite a few logitech and microsoft ones...

